# Slit in new bag of kibble



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I wouldn't use it for pets or people, but that is just me.
Another option would be to use the low residue diet (rice, boiled chicken or hamburger, boiled eggs and karo syrup) until the other bag arrives. I've done that in a pinch to make the transitions easier.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

BajaOklahoma said:


> I wouldn't use it for pets or people, but that is just me.
> Another option would be to use the low residue diet (rice, boiled chicken or hamburger, boiled eggs and karo syrup) until the other bag arrives. I've done that in a pinch to make the transitions easier.



Since I'm returning it I'm not going to use it. I don't know what has gotten in that bag and I don't know how long it's been cut. Better to be safe than sorry.

For the past 2 days I've been feeding Zane rice and beef w/ 10g of the Manitok mixed in. I know some people like to transition old food with the new but I've read several times it's easier on their tummy if you just put them on a bland diet and slowly add in the new kibble over a few days. He wasn't doing good on the old kibble so why keep feeding it while transitioning. Since he's been on the rice and beef his stools firmed right up. 


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You know, if this company values their reputation they would rush you a bag for tomorrow. I'd call and let them know and tell them you need a good bag tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> You know, if this company values their reputation they would rush you a bag for tomorrow. I'd call and let them know and tell them you need a good bag tomorrow.


I sent them a email right after I opened the box. They gave me a $15 credit and apologized. Here's their email to me:

"Thank you so much for contacting us at Wag.com. I know how frustrating it can be when you place a order and it comes back damaged. A box order goes through a hurdle of challenges and although we try our best to ensure quality controlled packages, mistakes do happen. For that I would just like to apologize for you getting a damaged order. I understand that while you may be frustrated, your dog also might be very hungry! An un-happy dog is an un-happy home. I went ahead and set up a return for you for the damaged food. The return process is really simple and I am going to walk you through it. First, we will send you a return label via e-mail to your address of ***@***.com which you simply need to print out to start off with. Once you print it out, attach it to either the box we supplied you or another box that can fit the product inside of it. Next Rich you would just have to drop this box off at your nearest UPS location. Once it reaches UPS, your package will then be sent back to our fullfilment center. Once it reaches us, your account will be refunded within 3-5 business days.

I also went ahead and added a $15 credit to your account valid towards your next order. It should be available immediately and there will be no code for you to type in. The credit is automatic and should be valid for 10 days. If you want to extend it, feel free to call us and I will make a note for the next customer care agent to honor it.

If you have any more questions, comments, or concerns feel free to contact us at 1-866-746-7924 or by e-mail at [email protected].

Have a wonderful day!

*******
Customer Care"


Right after I sent the email I ordered another bag so it could be shipped out before their 6pm deadline in order to get it Saturday. I agree they should've overnighted me a new bag but I'm happy with the credit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

That looks like a pretty big slit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

dogloverforlife said:


> That looks like a pretty big slit.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And it was a very clean cut like from a razor.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I had a damaged bag from petfoodstation.com--they apologized and had a new bag sent out that day, arrived the next. No return necessary. Great customer service!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like someone was a little overzealous with their box cutter when they were opening the incoming shipment. I'm sure WAG gets their product in bulk shipments that are either boxed or shrink-wrapped on pallets that have to be opened and broken up before shipping out individual orders. But better safe than sorry, for sure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I wouldn't use it either. Too bad the shipping department didn't catch that when your order was filled.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

There is no mistaking that rancid smell, I was dog sitting for a neighbor they brought over a container of food the moment I opened it whew :yuck:nasty. They thought dog food always smelled nasty and did not know the difference:no: yikes. Now they know. I guess their dog didn't have any choice and ate it.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

I ordered a bag of Option yesterday, hope this one solves my food issues. I ordered from Chewy's...........I just think they have the best customer service and I'm super loyal to them.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> I ordered a bag of Option yesterday, hope this one solves my food issues. I ordered from Chewy's...........I just think they have the best customer service and I'm super loyal to them.


I hope that works for you. Me AND you both need a break, or should I say our dogs, when it comes to kibble!

When you click on what you want to buy on WAG's site they tell you the cut off time to ship that day and the delivery date so I knew exactly when it was going to be delivered. Chewy doesn't have that feature and I needed the kibble fast so I ordered from WAG. Turn's out it wasn't really fast since the first bag was damaged. :doh: Both deliver to me within 2 days so the actually shipping time is a wash.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Sheldon loved the Lamb and Apple, but as everyone stated he would be better served by some other food in their line, due to the calcium and phosphorus levels. 
I did want to note one negative response to this food........gunk in the ears!!......... and it was thick. It took about 5 days to start and and is starting to clear up within a 2 or 3 days now after terminating the food. I'm guessing the carbohydrate level from the fruits?


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

OK now I'm pissed! I just opened the box and there's a hole in the upper part of the bag!? How can they not noticed air leaking out of the bag? As soon as I picked it up I can smell the kibble from the air being pushed out of the bag.






On hold now to speak w/ WAG.





EDIT: 
Just spoke w/ WAG. The CS rep. apologized but like I told him that does me no good if my pup doesn't have food. He said the 2nd bag should've gone though a higher quality control. Obviously it didn't. Unlike the last CS rep, this one isn't making me return the bag. He was puzzled why the last CS asked me to return it. So he refunded me back the money. He was going to send me 2 bags but they only had 1 left in stock. So he's sending the one bag and said it was going to be delivered on Wed. I asked him to overnight and he said he couldn't, he didn't tell me why and I didn't care since I'm placing an order through Chewy today. This is so frustrating...this is why I would love to buy local but nobody, not even the high end boutique pet stores, sells Annamaet around here.




EDIT 2:

I haven't shipped the 1st damaged bag back yet and I didn't want to mess w/ opening it since it was sealed and I had already attached the shipping label but I was curious. Turns out the 1st bag was damaged in the same spot too along w/ the slit by the UPC, but on the opposite side. I think WAG damaged the 1st bag by the UPC with a box cutter opening the pallet but these 2 holes up top I think are a flaw in Annamaets bag. They are very thin plastic bags. Both holes are directly under the heat sealed strip in the corner where the 2 flaps meet. I think over time when the strips are messed with it creates a hole from friction. I can't prove it but it looks that way. 

Those green things are plastic toothpicks showing where the holes are. 






Bag on the left is the 2nd bag. If looking at the front of the bag the hole is on the left side.
Bag on the right is the 1st bag. If looking at the front of the bag the hole is on the right side.




I hope you have better luck than I did Sheldon!


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

They must get their bags from the same vendor as Dr.Tim. Everyone of my bags had a hole in them, one had a 2" at the top near the pleats and shipping box full of food ( I chucked that shipment), the next two had pin holes like what you show......call me crazy I did not complain and just used them.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I've ordered large bags of Annamaet Aqualuk from Chewy about 5 times with never a problem. Hope you have good luck with Chewy also.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Kit from Annamaet just emailed me back this morning. He said Rob Downey (the founder / owner) forwarded my pictures to the bag manufacturer so hopefully they get it figured out.


----------

